# New: Louis Vuitton's Bindi sunglasses



## Jennifer (Mar 17, 2007)

yuck!!!








Oversized acetate frames 
Tinted lenses 
Bridge cut-out with dangling smoked grey quartz charm 
Tiny golden brass studs on frame sides 
Acetate arms with inlaid LV logo at temple 
Inlaid golden brass detail on arm ends 
100% UV protection 
Comes with a brown hard-sided case and drawer box 
Handmade in France
http://www.eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11395757&amp;SectionID=60 00


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh wow - those aren't even remotely cute!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmmmm. Need to work on those.


----------



## ling07 (Mar 18, 2007)

it's by vuitton, they need to focus on their handbags...


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 18, 2007)

Haha.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 18, 2007)

:10: i think they look great.... if you go skying and don't want to be recognised by anyone (i wouldn't be caught speaking with one wearing such horrible sunglasses and i wouldn't pay 600$ for that). eww.


----------



## rakshana (Mar 18, 2007)

seems like a nerdy specs that went for a MAKEOVER to be a TINTED nerdy sunglasses? its still nerdy anywayz! Highly recommended for DEXTER from DEXters labaratory


----------



## han (Mar 18, 2007)

ugly


----------



## Nox (Mar 18, 2007)

:add_wegbrech:

Gosh, since many styles from the '80s are coming back, it's like a lot of people think... "Oh, so that means I can wear wear 3 pairs of alternating of day-glow leg warmer colors on each foot!" or "Hey... I can wear my stirrups again!" or "I always new these too tight, stonewash, high-water, jeans with zippers on the ankles were totally awesome!"

Those glasses remind me of a car my dad used to drive in the mid '80s, flat and boxy with no contours. Tell me how that's gonna look good on someone's face?


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 18, 2007)

they are very flat!!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 18, 2007)

just plain ugly


----------



## Saje (Mar 18, 2007)

wtf... those remind me of 80's 3d shades. Hahaha!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 19, 2007)

Not into them.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 19, 2007)

They do look very 80's, possibly early 90's which might be worse. Not a fan... they just aren't sleek enough.


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 19, 2007)

Grody to the max!


----------



## Momo (Mar 20, 2007)

I will give props for trying to incorporate an ethnic style not always seen in fashion... but too bad it wasn't done very well


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree! Horribly executed, LOL. They're totally flat, how is that supposed to be even remotely attractive on anyone??


----------



## -KT- (Mar 22, 2007)

That little jewel looks like it would swing back and forth while you walked, that would be kinda weird.


----------



## lynnda (Mar 22, 2007)

Yuck!!! That thing in the middle would drive me crazy!!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 23, 2007)

do not like them


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 23, 2007)

poor design concept not cute...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 3, 2007)

EEwww.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 3, 2007)

oh wow... the yuck in the title doesnt even begin to describe how bad they are


----------



## Lorann10 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ugghh!! No Way. Maybe it's their private joke..."how ugly can we make these &amp; people will still buy them because of our name"??


----------



## pwincess_Kayla (Apr 8, 2007)

OOOO... not my style...

Kayla


----------



## Maysie (Apr 8, 2007)

triple yuck


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 8, 2007)

Is this the right picture Jen? B/c it has the LV logo on the side.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 9, 2007)

I was just about to ask the same thing.

Either way, the sunglasses pictured are vile.


----------



## Momo (Apr 10, 2007)

oh duh idk why i didnt notice that


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 10, 2007)

Horrid.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2007)

lmao! i didn't even notice that! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 13, 2007)

Yea those are ugly. I would never wear them. They are big.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

LOL uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugly


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 25, 2007)

I dunno, they might work well on a very long face.


----------



## ivette (Apr 25, 2007)

:dito:


----------



## toota (Apr 25, 2007)

Oooops


----------



## clwkerric (Apr 25, 2007)

Those remind me of 3-D glasses you get at Universal Studios to watch the Terminator in 3-D .... Yuck is an understatement... those are hideous.

Personally, everything from LV is tacky,.


----------



## Sparko (Apr 27, 2007)

yuck, indeed.

i can appreciate some oversized shades, but those are... yuck.


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 28, 2007)

Those are pretty ugly.


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 29, 2007)

yuck!! thats really ugly


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 29, 2007)

Ew.


----------



## MissOli (Apr 29, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha OMG...never seen anything like that..:10:


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

nah


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 14, 2007)

UMMMMM.... I love sunglasses. I must have 50 pairs.

I think I like them. They're different. They are prolly to big for my round face though. I like rectangular frames.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 15, 2007)

it doesnt look like itll suit many faces, and when i choose sunglasses i go for a classic style (plain black oversized without looking too nicole richie and my rayban aviators)

i wouldnt pay whatever lv is asking for them thats for sure!


----------

